# Namaqua rain frog - Breviceps namaquensis



## GlassWalker (Jun 15, 2011)

Namaqua rain frog - Breviceps namaquensis - YouTube

Cutest frog ever?


----------



## Marwolaeth (Oct 29, 2012)

naww :blush: 

I think that pygmy African bullfrog look cuter.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Marwolaeth said:


> naww :blush:
> 
> I think that pygmy African bullfrog look cuter.


Nope. Breviceps win, bigtime. :flrt:


----------



## Marwolaeth (Oct 29, 2012)

LoL I see what you mean. I watched it again but this time with the sound:roll2:


----------



## Marwolaeth (Oct 29, 2012)

Found this pic of it without itcovered in sand. It looks like an angry golfball with legs :lol2:


----------

